# Nice columbus quarry bluegills



## goldfishboy

Would like to fly fish for 7'' to 9'' bluegills can anyone teach me to flyfish got nothing on the flyfishing form you can take home some real nice bluegills. Got all the flyfishing stuff.I can catch tons in a hour on spincasting it just gets boring. And you can try catching a bigbass.


----------



## sbreech

I'm pretty new to fly fishing, but I'd be happy to show you what I know. Fly fishing is a total blast!


----------



## Rod Hawg

I caught this toad on the Fly. I don't like it as much as normal rod and reel but like to mix it up and bring out the Fly Rod. Do you know how to Fly Fish?


----------



## goldfishboy

No I never flyfished before my mom lives near the great smoky mountains and the trout are small they chase a size 0 rooster tail but never take it and I talked to alot of flyguys they said get a flyrod so I got a nice $200.00 one on ebay and lots of flys. Nice sunfish Rod hawg that would be a blast on a flyrod my biggills will be on fire real soon may you can go to the quarry and catch 7,8, and a few 9 inch bluegills . jb


----------



## Rod Hawg

Well. If you know any fly fisherman personally I would talk to them. Its tough to describe how to cast in words. This diagram might help you out a bit on how to cast.


----------



## BassBlaster

Wow, your offering up access to a private quarry for fly fishing lessons and no one is taking you up on it. Thats surprising. Id take you up on it except Ive never touched a fly rod in my life!! I think I'd trying posting this in the central forum to get a little more traffic.


----------



## sbreech

I'd be happy to offer up some beginner advice. If you wanna let me fish for some 'gills to show some tips, I'd be happy to.  Once you get the basics, get out in your back yard and practice. 

I went down to Pleasant Quarry this evening and got 2 smaller crappie on my 5' compact fly rod. That was a hoot - the rain was coming down, and the crossover between the 2 lakes was starting to flow over as I was fishing. Good stuff!


----------



## Rod Hawg

He probably lives 3 hours from me. Otherwise I would.


----------



## goldfishboy

I live near west columbus. If I put this on the central oh I would get way to many reply,s I thought I would post on the panfish form. Bassblaster you can help me with a baitcaster and the pigbass. I have one but went back to a spincaster love them. Steve you will have a great time. thanks


----------



## BassBlaster

goldfishboy said:


> I live near west columbus. If I put this on the central oh I would get way to many reply,s I thought I would post on the panfish form. Bassblaster you can help me with a baitcaster and the pigbass. I have one but went back to a spincaster love them. Steve you will have a great time. thanks


You had me confused with your PM. I'm a little slow sometimes.

Cant help you out with the bait casters. I too use spinning reels for most all my fishing. I used to use baitcasters for flippin and pitchin but I never could cast one of those things to save my life. I dont even own a baitcaster now. Been several years since Ive chased the Bass. Mainly fish for Crappie these days. Dont know that I could teach you much with the pigs either unless your completely new to bassin then I could show you the basics. I do still have most of my Bass gear. Regardless, Id hook up with ya sometime to go fishin. Looks like you live pretty close to me and none of my buddies fish so I'm always willing to tag along with someone or have someone tag along with me. My boat is currently under construction though and wont be finished till probably mid summer so I'm confined to the banks for now.


----------



## sbreech

BassBlaster said:


> Regardless, Id hook up with ya sometime to go fishin. Looks like you live pretty close to me and none of my buddies fish so I'm always willing to tag along with someone or have someone tag along with me.


...and I thought I was the only one in this situation!


----------



## Eric E

sbreech said:


> ...and I thought I was the only one in this situation!


Several of us like that. Been making my dad drive up and join me as he is retired.


sent from my HTC evo


----------



## Header

I just started last year flyfishing and believe it not its just not tieing on a fly and throwing it. We have Kames Sporting in N.Canton that has a great fly section and an excellent knowledgeable man who knows what its all about and is willing to share. Go to a good Sporting store that has a good fly section and ask. Rod, line need to match. Flowing or nonflowing line, then there are leaders, tipets and tons of flys. There is a Steelhead section on this site check it out, at the top there is a sticky for newbies and check out fish on the fly on this site. Also try fly fishing sites: http://steelheadsite.com/forum/ ...http://flyfishing.com/ . Also some very important advise, if you river fish a river even though it's public, DON'T intrude on anothers space/hole, ask to be there. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## MDBuckeye

I live just up the road in Delaware and have fly fished a lot of rivers in Utah and Maryland on the fly but haven't brought the long rod since I've lived in Ohio, the last two years. I could teach you how to cast pretty easy and the basics of what you need but am more familiar with stream run trout.

PM me if you are interested in getting together.


----------



## goldfishboy

Thanks for all the good info and help. The nice weather has the biggills shallow got about 20 nice ones for dinner last sat. Going to east tennessee soon was going to get a flyguide but with the gas prices I can not afford it .I need to Practice fly fishing in the quarry so I will be ready for the fast rivers would love to go to the mad river with someone that been fishing the mad before. I got alot of hot spots for smallmouths in the scito river.


----------



## Frankb63

Rod Hawg said:


> I caught this toad on the Fly. I don't like it as much as normal rod and reel but like to mix it up and bring out the Fly Rod. Do you know how to Fly Fish?


You know any good places for nice bluegill near Hillsboro Ohio ty


----------



## Frankb63

goldfishboy said:


> I live near west columbus. If I put this on the central oh I would get way to many reply,s I thought I would post on the panfish form. Bassblaster you can help me with a baitcaster and the pigbass. I have one but went back to a spincaster love them. Steve you will have a great time. thanks


Know any places for nice bluegill ty


----------

